
Deep Learning Resources – the best way to learn DL from scratch in 2018 - rayalez
https://hackernoon.com/deep-learning-resources-e32bd081e84d
======
jhanschoo
> This is a collection of the best resources that will help you get started,
> that assumes no prerequisites other than basic understanding of Python.

On the other hand, for those who already have a Math/CS undergrad's
familiarity with Linear Algebra, Calculus, and Probability, the best resource
is pretty much www.deeplearningbook.org .

